# Is there a way to port over the webos keyboard to android



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

It would be great I could get the webos virtual keyboard on android, or if that is not possible, then keep the same android keyboard look with the 100% only change being a added number row.

I have tried other android keyboards from the market place and most do not add a number row, and the one that does (hackers keyboard) adds a bunch of other keys that makes it harder to type.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> It would be great I could get the webos virtual keyboard on android, or if that is not possible, then keep the same android keyboard look with the 100% only change being a added number row.
> 
> I have tried other android keyboards from the market place and most do not add a number row, and the one that does (hackers keyboard) adds a bunch of other keys that makes it harder to type.


It would probably be easier to just create a new keyboard that looks like the WebOS keyboard, than to port it. It could easily be based on the stock keyboard.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Your best bet is to lower your standards or keep looking. There's a LOT of keyboards out there.


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

there was this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com...ard-to-android/

so you wanna see what people say about alternatives...but that's as far as you can go.

I also saw this https://market.android.com/details?id=com.looptek.powenko.softkeyboard&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5sb29wdGVrLnBvd2Vua28uc29mdGtleWJvYXJkIl0.

not sure how good/bad it is though.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Use Hacker's Keyboard and turn on the 5th row. There's many adjustments so you can even make the number row half sized like WebOS. I like having the arrows keys.


----------

